# just to think about



## khan88 (Dec 15, 2005)

Committee: World Intellectual Property Organization
Topic: Product Counterfeit
Country: Germany
Delegate: Anam Khan 
The federal republic of Germany believes that trademark infringement and product counterfeiting is a serious problem for industrialized and non industrialized nations. 
Recognized as the “crime of the twenty first century,” many problems have been directly associated with product counterfeiting. Safety concerns, economic effects, company reputation, and organized crime funding are some of the existing problems. The World Health Organization estimates that about ten percent of pharmaceuticals are counterfeit and about sixty percent of these exist in developing nations. These counterfeit pharmaceuticals do not go through proper safety checks and they contain illegitimate safety approval marks. Estimates from France’s anti-counterfeit agency shows that one in ten automobile parts, sold in Europe, are counterfeit. This problem has led to numerous airplane crashes. Having the ability to effectively compete with their originals, counterfeit products can outsell their originals because of a cheaper price tag. This causes a decrease in employment for the original company and a decrease in demand for the original product. Since counterfeit products are not subject to inspections, defected products are very common. Through the use of advance technology, counterfeiters are able to produce identical packaging as the original which fools most consumers and businesses to mistake the counterfeit products as the original. Defects in the counterfeit products causes the people to doubt the original company. This is very harmful to the reputation of the company. Another economic impact of counterfeiting goods is the loss of governmental taxes on these transactions. Counterfeiting is viewed as having low risk of prosecution with light penalties relative to the large profits to be made, by criminals. Many terrorist groups participate in product counterfeiting to fund their operations. Advanced technology of the twenty first century has made it easy for counterfeiters to produce identical packaging, products, and certificates of euthenics as the original company. Common counterfeited products, such as clothing, accessories, health products (including pharmaceuticals), airplane parts, vehicle parts, automobile parts, and cigarettes, can be found at flea markets, street vendors, and private stores around the world. 
Adopted in 1944, the Trade in Counterfeit Goods Agreement defined, internationally, the meaning of product counterfeiting. Product counterfeiting is defined as any goods, including packaging, bearing without authorization a trademark which is identical to the trademark validly registered in respect of such goods, or which cannot be distinguished in its essential aspects from such a trademark, and which thereby infringes the rights of the owner of the trademark in question under the law of the country of importation. It suggested that courts, under certain conditions, should have the right to order the disposal or destruction of pirated or counterfeit goods. It also suggests that product counterfeiting should be a criminal offence. 
Product counterfeiting has become a major problem world wide. It is harming the economy and brand names. This issue needs to be addressed by non industrialized nations because it is a serious health hazard. Product counterfeiting laws are easily infringed upon because past actions to enforce these laws have been very weak. Germany believes that this committee needs to work on coming up with possible solutions to decrease and eventually eliminate this problem. Such solutions could include more severe punishments for the infringers, an increased enforcement of the product counterfeit laws, in depth research on counterfeiters, or educating the common people about the negative impacts of counterfeit products on the economy and their personal lives.




Every year, Bartlett High School students get together to form their own student government. They come together to make decisions for and represent the entire student body. These clubs include student council and the different class councils. They are sponsored by a teacher who is willing to work with them and guide them. These groups of students are responsible for sponsoring many events that take place during the school year. 
The senior class council, sponsored by Mrs. Stanley, sponsors homecoming and fundraises money for the class’s reunion. Sophomore class council, sponsored by Mrs. Fitzpatrick, sponsors the annual Bartlett High School talent show, turnabout dance, and spirit week. They fundraise by carwashes and selling bracelets. Freshmen class council, sponsored by Mrs. Williams, welcomes the incoming freshmen by throwing the eighth graders a dance. The junior class council, sponsored by Mr. Johnson, sponsors Mr. Hawk and prom. They fundraise through Mr. Hawk. These student are avidly involved in serving the student body. Like any other government, these students organize elections at the end of the year. Five responsible individuals are elected as president, vice president, secretary, treasurer and historian of each of these clubs. These individuals tie the group together. The president of junior class council speaks at the senior recognition ceremony. The students, themselves, elect the officers they want for their class council. The individuals learn to manage school work, jobs, and class council. They help organize numerous fundraisers to raise money for the class. Meetings are held in the morning before school on a designated day during the school week. Anyone is allowed to come to these meetings and give their opinion. During these meetings, officers and members of the class councils discuss important issues about their class. They might plan for an upcoming event or fundraisers.
During homecoming week, the talent of the class councils was on display in the hallways. Members of each class council participate in decorating their designated hallways, in hopes of winning the contest. The class council also collects spirit change through out homecoming week. Members go around with spirit change cans to their classes and lunch hours to get students to donate to their class. During the homecoming pep assembly, the change turns into a chain of rings. Then, class council members hold out their chain in front of the entire student body and staff. Which ever class has the most change gets spirit points. The class with the most spirit points is recognized as the most spirited class. 
The idea of class councils gives students a say in their school activities. They decide the theme for homecoming week and they decide on many other issues concerning their class. This way the students can express themselves and truly do what they enjoy in school, as opposed to just leaving all the decisions up to the staff. The students learn how work in a team of peers to make important decisions that effect them. It teaches them a little but about competition with other class councils. This makes the student avid about getting involved to make their class better.


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 16, 2005)

huh?... what does the german piece have to do with high school students?

sorry, but i don't get the purpose of this post...


----------



## khan88 (Dec 18, 2005)

*social rules*

The concept of having a conversation seems pretty simple and straight forward, talk and listen, but it can actually get pretty tricky. There are a whole bunch of rules to consider like where to look. You can’t stare at their face, continuously, or they’ll think they have something on their face. You can’t look away for a long time or they’ll think you could care less about what they are saying. You can’t pay too much attention or too little attention. You definitely want to make a lot of facial expressions and you definitely have to stop yourself from yawning. Try using expressions like, “Oh my God,” “wow,” “That is awesome/cool,” and “aww.” Be careful though, you can’t be too repetitive or you might end up saying the wrong expression. If the two of you are the only ones in a room having a conversation, there is always an extreme need to carry on a conversation or to say something, anything, after they are done talking. You end up saying crazy, pathetic things like “So what about the weather outside?” This prevents you two from going through that awfully dreaded, awkward silence. What about when you see somebody you kind of, sort of know in the hallway. Do you say hi? Do you just give a slight smile or wave or do you give them the look? That “I know you, but I don’t know if you remember me or if you want to say hi to me, so should I say hi to you?” look. You can always try the legendary “Oh look there’s something on the wall,” trick. So here you go. This is your dummies guide to having a conversation in America.


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 19, 2005)

i'm still confused... what does that last post have to do with your first one?... and why didn't you answer my question?


----------

